# Porlex Mini - Espresso



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi All,

Last weekend I purchased a modded Gaggia Classic (PID, Steam Wand & bottomless Portafilter) from a fellow forum user.

I am wondering if my Porlex Mini is capable of a espresso grind?

I am using the first click setting, getting a good result from a grind size.

However my espresso seems to blond early and doesn't produce that classic dark / light stripe once coned.

Im new to espresso so my tamping could be improved, i use a distribution tool then tamp.

Any advice would be great.

Cheers!


----------



## Dotix (Nov 21, 2017)

Unfortunately Porlex(mini or tall) is not espresso capable - it is good for brew only.

You should look for Kinu M47 or Feldgrind range if you want a manual grinder.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

First click setting sounds way too fine to me.

Porlex is capable of espresso. However, it is a weakish link and you need to work around what it can do. A stepped grinder would be nicer, but obviously there is a big price difference....after grinding double espresso doses with the Porlex, the £150-£200 hand grinders might not seem that expensive compared to effort spent. 

Forget blonding, striping etc.

Weigh your dose of grinds into the basket (which basket do you have, if stock, maybe aim for 16.0g, using 0.1g, or better, scales)?

What distribution tool do you use, there are many styles? If an OCD/St Anthony wedge type, you probably don't need to tamp as well, just set tool to tamped depth. Be sure to get the grounds well distributed & fairly level in the basket before using the tool/tamper, a couple of downward taps with the PF & side taps with the heel of the hand should do it.

Aim for ~3x dose in the cup (using the scales again), record shot time & post here, with a brief assessment of flavour balance/strength (e.g. weak, strong, sour etc).


----------



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi,

I am using a 14g VST Basket, using a Motta Distribution tool.

I use around 17 grams of coffee to fill the basket, distribute and then tamp.

I have found my shots come out around the 27-30 mark.

I find if i go to the 2nd / 3rd setting on the porlex the shot basket spurts and runs very fast, around the 15-20 second mark.

Thank you for the Post =D


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

JPChess said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am using a 14g VST Basket, using a Motta Distribution tool.
> 
> ...


How much do you get in the cup?

Isn't 17g quite a lot for the 14g basket?


----------



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

I aim for double the weight, For example 17 grams of coffee for 34 grams of espresso.

I find that if I use less coffee, its does not extract.

Cheers.


----------

